# Estimate Templates



## chipmaker29 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey can any of you post what your formal estimates look like in say MS word format (.doc) or whatever. We are putting together one and want it to look professional and I just wanted some input or examples, please.

Thanks!


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Sep 30, 2009)

I'd like to see some others as well. I just use one of the ones in quickbooks pro with my logo on it.


----------



## ASD (Sep 30, 2009)

mike cantolina said:


> i'd like to see some others as well. I just use one of the ones in quickbooks pro with my logo on it.



+1


----------



## chipmaker29 (Sep 30, 2009)

well guys looks like were all in the same boat here. i use one but it is kinda crappy and i figured there has gotta be people on here that are using real nice ones that i may get ideas from but so far no one posting anything.

maybe something will turn up...


----------



## Torquin (Sep 30, 2009)

I have thought about putting one together, even have some ideas scribbled down, but have never gotten to doing it yet. Maybe we should make a group effort to put something together here.

Chris


----------



## chipmaker29 (Oct 1, 2009)

Torquin said:


> I have thought about putting one together, even have some ideas scribbled down, but have never gotten to doing it yet. Maybe we should make a group effort to put something together here.
> 
> Chris



sounds like a good idea. i will see what i can put together and post it in MS Word format. i think that would be nice for everyone because they could customize it to fit their business.


----------



## TreeW?rx (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey guys. I have a template that I use for my estimates. I have a computer geek in the family and he made a pretty nice one for me. I cant upload an Exel file here though. So if you send me an E-Mail, I sill shoot you a copy of it.

[email protected]


----------



## chipmaker29 (Oct 17, 2009)

TreeWürx said:


> Hey guys. I have a template that I use for my estimates. I have a computer geek in the family and he made a pretty nice one for me. I cant upload an Exel file here though. So if you send me an E-Mail, I sill shoot you a copy of it.
> 
> [email protected]



thanks i am sending you an email.

coming from [email protected]


----------



## TheLumberJack (Oct 24, 2009)

email sent...thanks for your generosity


----------

